

How much would be Apple losing by having the "In Memoriam" page on Apple.com - ameen

With a huge product launch nearing (The iPhone 4/4S), what would be Apple's loss figures since there is no mention of the upcoming product on the companies' front page.<p>P.S. This is aimed at estimating the potential losses of the company.
======
jasongarber
I wondered the same myself, but if I were Apple, it could be $100 Million and
I would't care. They owe everything to Steve.

